# How do I install The Sims Triple Deluxe?



## Emma-marie1992 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all. 

I recently bought The Sims Triple Deluxe on Amazon. The box set came with no user manual. 
It has four disks: 
- The Sims Triple Deluxe
- The Sims Bonus Conent
- The Sims House Party
- The Sims On Holiday

I put the first of these disks into my laptop, assuming that this is the first disk I should install. There was no install pop-up, and so I opened the only folder on the disk, called 'setup'. It has four files, two cabinet files (data3, data4) and two .IFF files (Ranger.iff, RangerD.iff). My computer doesn't recognise any of these files. I tried opening the cab files with jZip, however it says the program doesn't support the file type. 

From what I can tell, all of the other disks work fine. 

*1. Am I installing the correct disk first? *
*2. If so, how do I install?*


----------

